# Platinum Ring Discoloured in 3 months



## AliDesign (2 Sep 2008)

I got engaged 3 months ago and have a beautiful platinum ring with one diamond in the centre and 7 mini diamonds either side of that. 

Unfortunately, the band of the ring has turned a faint dull yellow colour. I do wear it all the time and wash my hands quite often (I'm afraid of losing it if I take it off!!) but I don't think it should be this bad after just 3 months. My fiance paid €2,500 for it from a supplier jewellers that has recently opened to the public so it's certificate values it at €4,500.

I want to bring it back but am afraid my lack of knowledge will affect my judgement on the jewellers opinion. He could just say it's wear & tear!!

Any advice.


----------



## The_Banker (2 Sep 2008)

Platinum does need to be polished from time to time but only to bring back to original gleam.
If it has turned yellow it isn't platinum.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Sounds more like "white" gold?


----------



## AliDesign (2 Sep 2008)

The ring was made to order and platinum was requested. Would white gold taint so bad after 3 months? I am terrible at confrontation. Any suggestions on what to say to the jeweller?


----------



## Snap (2 Sep 2008)

I would take that back straight away. Platinum dulls a little over time (goes a little grey) and that white gold goes a little yellow (essentially white gold is a light yellow gold coated in a white metal). 

I have a white gold ring for about a year and a half now and lately you can make out a faint yellow tinge. It is easily replated.

However if you asked for platinum it should be just that. In fact it might be worth going to a separate jewellers first to confirm that your band is indeed platinum.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Ask them if it is actually platinum and to show you the hallmark and evidence that it is if they say so?


----------



## TarfHead (2 Sep 2008)

Her engagement ring and both our wedding bands are platinum. In over 10 years, they haven't discoloured and she never takes off the rings when washing, gardening, exercising, etc.

Return it asap.


----------



## AliDesign (2 Sep 2008)

Clubman,

What is the hallmark? Is it the number stamped on the inside of the band?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Yes.


----------



## AliDesign (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the link. I think the number might refer to gold (starts with 916 but don't know if that part of the number refers to the type of metal). Im gona try get to the jewellers this weekend to sort it out and maybe go to a different jewellers before to make sure I know what im talking about.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Dachshund (2 Sep 2008)

I have a platinum and 22ct. gold ring that is hallmarked Pt 950 indicating that the platinum used is 95% pure. It is also hallmarked Au 916 for the gold. 

My jeweller sent it to the UK to be hallmarked after I bought it.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Another possibly useful link?


----------

